# GONE - Jagwire brake blocks



## Twilkes (27 Jan 2020)

No idea what type these are or when I bought them, or why because they don't fit any bike I've ever had, but free to anyone who wants them. Packet has been sat in an oily bag for five years but the pads themselves are spotless.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jan 2020)

They're 'Post Mount' pads.


----------

